# Gore cables? No liner? Funny ferrels



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I am doing the shifters now...Gore housing with ferrels that have a 'nose' on them. In the past, I had used Gore and there was a supplied clear liner that covered the exposed cable. Is this not the system any longer? If not, then why do the ferrels have tubes attached to them?


----------



## hunstamash (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd have to google gore cables for the exact name and types, but they market several different types of cables. I've bought a gore cable set that has the clear liner for one of my road bikes. These types of sets have been directed more towards the mountain bike industry, and have been going on road bikes more in the past couple of years. I've got red shifters on both of my road bikes, and they both came with the gore cables that you are describing in your post, i.e., no clear liner. IIRC, gore is calling the cables with liners, Pro Gore Ride on. If you go to the Gore website, they should have all the different cables they are now offering. Sorry for the long answer.

Either way, they're great cables,IMHO, I'm sold on them.


----------



## rideoncables (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm the engineer behind the RideOn cables, and would just like to clarify a few points.

SRAM Red Shifters come with a slimmed down version of our Profession System derailleur cables. (see: http://www.rideoncables.com/en_us/pr...rofsystem.html)

One of the major change with this system is that the first 100 mm of the cable have no coating. The transition to where the coating begins is seamless, and now the coating is only used where it is needed - in the housing. This is to accomodate the cable routing under the handlebar tape in all current road shifters. 

In addition, the Professional system also includes a lubricant in the housing that was designed in parallel with the new coating - reducing friction 20% more over our previous products. 

Finally, the system comes with an "ultra long nosed ferrule" which encapsulates and protects the cable where it would normally be exposed along the downtube. Two Grub Seals complete the protective seal where the ultra-long nosed ferrule ends. This is a departure from our traditional Sealed Low Friction system, where that liner travels inside of the cable housing.

SRAM Red comes with our cables and housing - *though their system comes without the ultra long nosed ferrules and Grub seals*. However, their ProTour Riders have been riding the complete Professional system for the last year and a half to great acclaim - I'm happy to share links if you'd like to see them.

http://www.theroaddiaries.com/?p=1800
http://www.cyclingnews.com/reviews/p...-cr1-sl/101247

Finally, please check out the Velonews Review. they did a great video highlighting the product if I wasn't clear above: http://velonews.competitor.com/2009/...-system_101898

I don't intend this as shameless self promotion, just a chance to dispel some myths and show that we listen to our customers' feedback!

thanks for listening,

Robert Thomas
Engineer
GORE® RIDE ON® Cable Systems
www.rideoncables.com
www.twitter.com/rideoncables


----------

